# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cfar dallimi kane, pesha Bruto dhe Neto ?

## Illyri

Pershendetje forumista te nderuar . . . me jepni pak info rreth kesaj sepse me nevojitet te dij, dhe perveq peshes bruto dhe neto, ka edhe ndonje tjeter :s ?
faleminderit

----------


## iktuus

_Pesha neto?
Kemi nje vazo me recel, vazo eshte   tara  ndersa receli  eshte pesha neto, pesha lord quhet tara+neto._

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Një kanaçe Pepsi shkruhet se peshon 330 ml. Kjo është pesha *Bruto.*
Ndërsa pesha e lëngut,pra e Pepsit në këtë rast që është brënda ,është pesha *Neto.*

----------


## gjirfabe

> Një kanaçe Pepsi shkruhet se peshon 330 ml. Kjo është pesha *Bruto.*
> Ndërsa pesha e lëngut,pra e Pepsit në këtë rast që është brënda ,është pesha *Neto.*



E ke gabim. 

330 ml eshte volumi i pepsit ne kanaçe dhe jo pesha e saj.
330 ml pepsi mund te peshoj rreth 300 gr.
330 ml hekur peshon rreth 1.5 kg,
330 ml plumb peshon rreth 1.8 kg.
(pesha e tyre reale gjendet duke pase parasysh peshen specifike te materjalit duke e konvertuar me volumin per te cilin bejme fjale)

Pesha dhe volumi jane te ndryshme dhe masat matese te tyre te  ndryshme.


Nje person me gjithe rroba 85 kg. (Bruto)

Rrobat dhe kepucet 3.5 kg (Tara)

Personi lakuriq 81.5 Kg  (Neto)

.

----------


## Station

> [FONT="Book Antiqua"][SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"]
> E ke gabim. 
> 
> 330 ml eshte volumi i pepsit ne kanaçe dhe jo pesha e saj.
> 330 ml pepsi mund te peshoj rreth 300 gr.
> *330 ml hekur peshon rreth 1.5 kg,
> 330 ml plumb peshon rreth 1.8 kg.*(pesha e tyre reale gjendet duke pase parasysh peshen specifike te materjalit duke e konvertuar me volumin per te cilin bejme fjale)
> .


E ke fjalën kur janë në gjëndje të lëngëshme për hekurin dhe plumbin? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

ketu behet fjala per peshen gross & net????

----------


## kleadoni

> ketu behet fjala per peshen gross & net????


lol! Po... bruto eshte gross dhe neto eshte net  :ngerdheshje:  

Neto eshte pesha "efektive" e dickaje, nderkohe qe bruto perfshin edhe ate qe mund te quhet amballazh.

----------


## loneeagle

flm per sqarimin. nuk e dija qe gross= bruto. 

gross= perfshin paketimin

net- eshte vetem produkti

----------


## gjirfabe

> E ke fjalën kur janë në gjëndje të lëngëshme për hekurin dhe plumbin?






Jo e kam fjalen per nje volum te caktuar  pamvaresisht nga gjendja e tyre.

Por sido qofte pesha specifike percaktohet ne nje gjendje dhe temperatur te caktuar per te gjithe materjalet. Le te themi  20 Grade Celcius per te gjithe.

Ne rastin konkret ai volum u trajtua per 330 ml (mililitra).

.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gjirfabe,nqs është ashtu si thua ti,faleminderit për sqarimin  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## K.i EPERM

> Pershendetje forumista te nderuar . . . me jepni pak info rreth kesaj sepse me nevojitet te dij, dhe perveq peshes bruto dhe neto, ka edhe ndonje tjeter :s ?
> faleminderit


 Nëse kerkohet tek Transporti(kamiona+vetura)

   PTAC--38T500  (pesha totale e autorizuar më ngarkim)

  Bruto: 37T500  (pesha e Kamionit i ngarkuar)
  PV  -  14T500  (pesha e kamionit i zbrazët )  
          -----------------
Neto:  23T000  

   Ky ishte një shembull!!!!

----------


## benseven11

Pesha NET ose neto= Pesha pa amballazhim
Pesha Bruto ose Gross=Pesha e artikullit +pesha e amballazhit.

Shembull
Nje kuti qe ka brenda nje kavanoz me recel.

Pesha bruto/gross=pesha e recelit brenda ne kavanoz+pesha e kavanozit si material qelq+ pesha e kapakut te kavanozit+ pesha e kutise se kartonit qe mban kavanozin.

Pesha NET/NETTO eshte pesha e recelit ne kete rast.=Pesha totale e kavanozit me recel me gjithe kuti(pesha gross)-(minus)peshen e kutise se kartonit-(minus)peshen e kapakut te kavanozit-(minus) peshen e kavanozit,si material qelq,pa recel brenda.

----------


## donna76

Varet ca do te dish, ke problem per trasportin? 

 psh nqs do te trasportosh dicka me rruge ajrore apo deti  pervec peshes (lordo) ITA apo neto (ITA) trasportatori llogarit dhe *volumin* qe ze gjithe malli. 

Duhet te llogarisesh dhe gjatesine x gjeresine x lartesin dhe shumezoje per 167 ,

psh nje bancale qe peshon 78 kile ( lordo) ka dimensione 120x80x90 per rruge ajrore pagon per 144 kile.

Ne rastet qe pesha eshte me e larte se volumi atehere pagon me peshe....

----------


## Illyri

dmth pesha bruto (gross) eshte ambalazhi, kurse neto (net) eshte vet produkti . . .
faleminderit t'gjithve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## juanito02

Nuk eshte ashtu
Bruto eshte pesha e plote mall + aksesore
Neto eshte pesha vetem mall
Githmone pesha bruto eshte me e madhe se ajo neto.

----------

